

Three Personality Traits of The Ideal Co-founder - dlevine
http://thirdyearmba.blogspot.com/2010/03/three-personality-traits-of-ideal-co.html

======
iamwil
No reason for the bit.ly link.
[http://thirdyearmba.blogspot.com/2010/03/three-
personality-t...](http://thirdyearmba.blogspot.com/2010/03/three-personality-
traits-of-ideal-co.html)

